# First time frosties



## Rah (Jun 9, 2006)

Hello,

I have 3 frozen embies and never had FET before. 3 didn't seem like a good number but does seem better than going through EC again (clinic said 3 is minimum to freeze). Has anyone had success with low number of  ?

Also I don't have natural periods so how do they time your cycle and what drugs are involved?

I put all these questions in a letter to my consultant 7 weeks ago but no reply. Charming!!!!!

Sarah


----------



## libra (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi,Sarah,
congratulations on getting 3 frosties-some clinics say it's great to get any for freezing,so they are always a bonus.There are loads of succes stories on this board.
it does appear that all clinics vary with their approach to medicated cycle(with you having no natural cycle I would be assuming that's the way you'd go).I can explain what happened with my medicated cycles.
I started down regulating on day 21 of a normal cycle(when did they start you with your IVF?).Used either the sniffer or same drug in injection on different cycles.
Once I had period,had bloods & scan to check lining of uterus.Then approx 14 days before estimated time of transfer(to fit in with their schedule)I started Progynova tablets along with downregulating drugs(different regime of tablets each cycle ).
Then scan to check thickness of lining-once it reached the desired measurement they then sheduled the transfer.Then had Cylogest until test day.
Don't forget it will only take one strong embryo to get a  .

Good luck,
love Libra.xx


----------



## Rah (Jun 9, 2006)

My Goodness, what a time you have had (just read your sig). Thanks for reply. I had to have provera to start ivf cos I didn't bleed but since failed cycle I have just had natural bleed, although cycle about 38-40 days so maybe I will get another in Jan?

I feel more positive about the 3 embies now, and just read about 2 ladies who have BFP's in the last 2 days.

What about you, where are you at with things?

Rah

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## libra (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi,Rah,
glad you're feeling a bit more positive now.Sorry to see you've had a very rough time as well.
Me-the witch has arrived with a BIG vengance today,got a cough & cold as well-feeling sorry for myself,off sick,done nothing for Christmas 
Got appt with Gynae soon re getting polyp removed-just hope it won't have shrunk into invisibilty(it was'nt visible before I started stimulation).I had to cancel last appt due to vomiting+++ with OHSS.Then for FET as soon as I'm allowed 
Hope you keep getting cycles-sad isn't it-sometimes wishing on AF,others,totally dreading it  

When do you think you'll be starting for FET?
Good luck with it,
love Libra.xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I had freeze all due to severe OHSS.  When I say freeze all, I too only had 3 embryo's, all of which were only of a 'fair' quality and ordinarily were too 'bad' to freeze, but due to my situation, they did.  Glad they did as all survived the thaw, I had the two best put back and now am the proud mum of twins!!  Yep, both stuck with me - well until 30 weeks that is.  We were doubly lucky as we had a boy and a girl too.  

So yes, your dreams certainly can come very true 

Good luck!!

Oh, and I was on buserelin, then estrogen tablets followed by progesterone supositories all of which I stayed on until 10 weeks pregnant.  a VERY easy cycle compared to the actual IVF


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow Witters, so pleased I just read your message as I'm on 2ww with 3 frozen embies and feel even more positive after reading your post. Cheers xxx  

Kay xxx


----------

